# First impressions of Captain Action...



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Nice kit and big. I wrote my first impressions and have a couple of size comparison shots on my website with the Dr. Jekyll model. 

http://www.scatteredplastic.com

Larry

PS.
I just discovered that the instructions have you glue the upper body together before gluing to assembled leg section. You can't do this, as pegs in the upper body fit in the lower leg section before the upper torso is glued together. Just a head's up. :thumbsup:


----------



## CA1966 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks very much for the info and the pics that you posted on your site. I've been anxiously awaiting the delivery of my CA kits and I'd been hoping to get a sneak preview of the box contents.

Adam


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Nice review adn pix, thanks. I'm still trying to imagine the size of this kit. Is Cap about the same size, or bigger, than the action figure?


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

BrianM said:


> Nice review adn pix, thanks. I'm still trying to imagine the size of this kit. Is Cap about the same size, or bigger, than the action figure?



Never had the action figure nor the original model. Sorry. Maybe someone else can answer that one.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I believe it's the same size as the action figure. I told Frank about the issue with the body assembly and the instructions being off, so he's aware of it.Still a fun build though...thinking about doing a second one in camouflage colors.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

BrianM said:


> Nice review adn pix, thanks. I'm still trying to imagine the size of this kit. Is Cap about the same size, or bigger, than the action figure?


Honestly, I think he's a tad bit bigger. I lined him up next to one of the dolls I have, and it's slightly noticable he is bigger.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Thank you for the info. I'm already planning conversion ideas for the contest - glad I pre-ordered 3 kits! I'm waiting on the porch for the mail man....or the UPS dude....wait, here comes the ice cream man...


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

BrianM said:


> Thank you for the info. I'm already planning conversion ideas for the contest - glad I pre-ordered 3 kits! I'm waiting on the porch for the mail man....or the UPS dude....wait, here comes the ice cream man...


I'm going to talk to AFM about the contest this weekend. Instead of just gold plated Cap kits, we're doing gold _and_ silver plated kits so we have some runner up prizes as well! Hope to see some interesting entries!


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Although I've preordered a CA for myself, I'm wondering if anyone else has bought an extra one to part out to other people. I have an original CA, but just need to replace his hat to make a complete kit.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If a Dr. Evil kit would be issued,would any of you guys would go for it.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

xsavoie said:


> If a Dr. Evil kit would be issued,would any of you guys would go for it.


In a heartbeat.

- GJS


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

xsavoie said:


> If a Dr. Evil kit would be issued,would any of you guys would go for it.


Well, considering that there was never an original Dr. Evil kit, and that the Captain Action re-issue is predicated almost _entirely_ on it's relative rarity as an original Aurora collectible, and considering the fact that Dr. Evil was one goofy looking dude in the first place - my answer would be a resounding and unequivocal "NO!"


----------



## CA1966 (Feb 6, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> If a Dr. Evil kit would be issued,would any of you guys would go for it.


Yes, but instead of a straight-up figure kit, how about one depicting a scene right out of one of the old CA action figure comic book ads, with Dr. Evil using his sinister mesmerizing eye gadget on the Captain, whom he has captured and strapped to a table?


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

CA1966 said:


> Yes, but instead of a straight-up figure kit, how about one depicting a scene right out of one of the old CA action figure comic book ads, with Dr. Evil using his sinister mesmerizing eye gadget on the Captain, whom he has captured and strapped to a table?


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

- GJS


----------



## CA1966 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks to The Batman for the pics! That would be the scene I was referring to!!! 

If Moebius puts it out, they can put me down for six!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Nothing like action figure bondage!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Nothing like action figure bondage!


Yeah. There oughta' be a Barbie in there somewhere. Or at least her friend Midge.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Zorro, you should see what twisted things I'm doing to a Barbie doll!!! (not that!!- I mean modelling wise).

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Uh huh.... sure...


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm hoping for both Dr. Evil and Action Boy kits.

Cappy D


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

My Captain Action finally arrived today. Mine is # 0358.

- GJS


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> If a Dr. Evil kit would be issued,would any of you guys would go for it.


Oh hell ya will grab a bunch of those:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Dr. Evil in styrene? YES!!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Here I sit...red-faced...asking of my fellow modelers...which is the original face for the Captain Action kit and which is the box-art inspired face? 'Cuz neither face looks that much like the box art to me...


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

The rounder of the two faces is the original.

Cappy D


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Dr. Evil,most certainly with optional heads.One with a diabolical grin or laughter expression,and one head with an evil angry look.Of course if you issue Dr. Evil from the doll perspective,he would look goofy.From the comic books of the 60's,a little more adequate.But what if taken from a modern perspective.More serious and dangerous,and just plain frightening.A little bit like the Batman of today,both in cartoons and real movies point of view.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Ain't gonna' happen for the reasons I stated before. CA was reissued by Moebius in a limited run solely because it's a rare Aurora collectible. Why not a model of Johnny West? Or Barbie's friend Midge? Ain't gonna' happen.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, Cappy D!:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Johnny West, maybe...doubt Midge has the chops to attract the modeling community tho...


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I still got to get at least one of these before there gone.hopefully i can snag one this upcoming week!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Moebius said:


> I'm going to talk to AFM about the contest this weekend. Instead of just gold plated Cap kits, we're doing gold _and_ silver plated kits so we have some runner up prizes as well! Hope to see some interesting entries!


That is a GREAT idea. I love collecting different variants of kits. Even though I don't have a snowballs chance in hell of winning anything I am entering anyhoo. Will drop my numbers off when the kits arrive.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I think Scott's got a thing for Midge...

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

...Oops...










I wonder how that happened?

- GJS


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The Batman said:


> I think Scott's got a thing for Midge...
> 
> - GJS


Must be the freckles.

Chris.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

You Guys ....


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

*Snicker Snicker Snicker*

- GJS : ^ )


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

what was wrong with the old CA face?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Which face? The original issue kit face or the actual CA figure's face? Actually, I was kinda wondering why the model didn't have the same face as the figure...copyright issues or what?


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

doesnt the new kit have a new face?
what was wrong with the old one?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

The kit comes with the original face and a face sculpted by Terry Beatty that resembles the box-art face...me,I don't think it looks that much like it.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

deadmanincfan said:


> The kit comes with the original face and a face sculpted by Terry Beatty that resembles the box-art face...me,I don't think it looks that much like it.


Me either. Personally, I think I'm going to have to paint them both and compare them before choosing which one to glue to the body.

- GJS


----------

